# Can't start X

## curmudgeon

Attempting to start X produces a blank screen that I can't recover from. The log shows:

```

Feb 20 05:37:27 system kdm: :0[3714]: Hung in XOpenDisplay(:0), aborting

Feb 20 05:37:27 system kdm: :0[3714]: Cannot connect to :0, giving up

Feb 20 05:37:27 system kdm[3706]: Display :0 cannot be opened

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113283] INFO: task i915/0:388 blocked for more than 120 seconds.

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113289] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113294] i915/0        D 2f48a752     0   388      2 0x00000000

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113302]  f6ba0600 00000046 f683b0e0 2f48a752 00000006 00000001 f6be66f4 f708d410

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113312]  f683b0e0 ffffffff f708d414 c1268e6e f708d414 f708d414 f683b0e0 f708d410

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113322]  f7022cf4 f7022000 f708d410 c1268ff0 c1026949 f708d400 c115817b f6806d00

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113332] Call Trace:

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113348]  [<c1268e6e>] ? __mutex_lock_slowpath+0x42/0x63

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113353]  [<c1268ff0>] ? mutex_lock+0x16/0x19

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113360]  [<c1026949>] ? queue_delayed_work+0x16/0x18

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113371]  [<c115817b>] ? i915_gem_retire_work_handler+0x1c/0x54

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113377]  [<c115815f>] ? i915_gem_retire_work_handler+0x0/0x54

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113383]  [<c10265b0>] ? worker_thread+0xe0/0x14e

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113390]  [<c1028c20>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x2d

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113395]  [<c10264d0>] ? worker_thread+0x0/0x14e

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113401]  [<c1028950>] ? kthread+0x6b/0x70

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113406]  [<c10288e5>] ? kthread+0x0/0x70

Feb 20 05:40:23 system kernel: [  720.113413]  [<c1002fb3>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

```

Is there any solution to this?

----------

## dirk_salewski

Hm - did it work before? And what was your last action before it stopped working?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *dirk_salewski wrote:*   

> Hm - did it work before?

 

Yes, it did.

 *dirk_salewski wrote:*   

> And what was your last action before it stopped working?

 

About sixty days worth of updates without a reboot, which makes it almost impossible to track down.

Here is Xorg.0.log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux strawberry 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 Tue Dec 15 13:40:08 UTC 2009 i686

Build Date: 14 December 2009  12:56:04AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 20 05:35:26 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x1aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2562:0e11:00ba Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8400000/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 845G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "845G"

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "PHL", prod id 2097

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x70.0   96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 -hsync +vsync (63.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1280x1024

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (85, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(WW) intel(0): Disabling Xv because no adaptors could be initialized.

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 376 x 301

(II) config/hal: Adding input device MosArt Optical Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MosArt Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) MosArt Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) MosArt Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CHESEN USB Keyboard

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHESEN USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CHESEN USB Keyboard

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) CHESEN USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHESEN USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

No indication of anything wrong.

----------

## curmudgeon

Maybe this is relevant (from /var/log/messages):

```

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.122679] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.122769] pci 0000:05:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.126451] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.126535] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 830M Chipset

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.126933] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8060K stolen memory

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.129390] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.129939] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.130063] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.130836] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.130928] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.130989] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.355589] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.355597] [drm:i915_handle_error] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.355607] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.368901] [drm] DAC-5: set mode 1280x1024 17

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.387833] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.397609] [drm] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

Feb 20 07:58:50 system kernel: [    0.397682] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

```

----------

## scan2006

Did you upgrade the kernel during the 60 days with out a reboot? Maybe you need to do a: module-rebuild rebuild ? (a tool from sys-kernel/module-rebuild)

----------

## curmudgeon

 *scan2006 wrote:*   

> Did you upgrade the kernel during the 60 days with out a reboot? Maybe you need to do a: module-rebuild rebuild ? (a tool from sys-kernel/module-rebuild)

 

No, I rebooted after compiling 2.6.31-r6 on 20091215. I normally, have a non-modular kernel, but I do have alsa compiled as modules now in a futile (more that two years of effort) attempt to get sound workiing.

I doubt that has anything to do with ths problem, though I would be happy to recompile the kernel if you thought it would help.

----------

## dirk_salewski

I conclude from the Xorg.log that you use xorg.conf. Would you care to try it WITHOUT xorg.conf? Just rename it into xorg.tmp or something. X is pretty good at guessing correct settings nowadays. Just to make sure none of the settings in xorg.conf is causing this...

----------

## curmudgeon

 *dirk_salewski wrote:*   

> I conclude from the Xorg.log that you use xorg.conf. Would you care to try it WITHOUT xorg.conf? Just rename it into xorg.tmp or something. X is pretty good at guessing correct settings nowadays. Just to make sure none of the settings in xorg.conf is causing this...

 

I managed to get it started by first of all, getting rid of xcb (that has always caused me a lot of problems, and I don't even understand the purpose of it anyway). I recompiled libX11, mesa, and phonon with -xcb, and then uninstalled libxcb and xcb-proto.

That wasn't enough, but beyond that, I added "i915.modeset=0" to the kernel line in my grub.conf. Together, those changes allow X to start as it did before. I haven't had any previous problems with the intel framebuffer (and would like to get it working again), but using X is a lot more important.

I didn't try getting rid of xorg.conf, but the one I have is quite generic (I had problems on a different machine where I needed one, and someone recommended a minimal one).

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0 "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName   "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "intel"

    VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

    BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> About sixty days worth of updates without a reboot, which makes it almost impossible to track down.
> 
> 

 

Did one of these updates happen to include an xorg update? 

If so, you need to rebuild the drivers against the new ABI

```

qlist -CI x11-drivers |xargs emerge

```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That wasn't enough, but beyond that, I added "i915.modeset=0" to the kernel line in my grub.conf. Together, those changes allow X to start as it did before. I haven't had any previous problems with the intel framebuffer (and would like to get it working again), but using X is a lot more important.
> 
> 

 

whoops, didnt notice you'd gotten it sorted (mostly)

intelfb is pretty much dead; better off using vesa, or going pure KMS (though, dont bother with KMS unless you're on an uber recent kernel)

and having any FB options enabled with KMS (which you disabled via i915.modeset=0) is a recipe for epic fail.

----------

